# Kaplan Electrical PE Review, Prob 7.5, pg 146



## cabby (Aug 23, 2008)

Is anyone working the Kaplan Review? I do not understand Prob 7.5, pg146. I do not understand how they constructed their Karnaugh map in the solution.

thanks,

cabby


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2008)

That problem is a typo. The question states that "a second warning device will come ON if all three vibration sensors *do not agree*", but when you look at the solution, it tells you to "form the function when A, B, and C *agree*".

I apparently had the same issue with that problem when I was studying because I have the "not" crossed out in the problem statement on page 146.


----------



## cabby (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you.

I will not worry about that one any longer.

thanks,


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 24, 2008)

No problem...that's what we're here for.

That problem actually works like the solution shows if you remove the "not" from the problem statement, so it is still mildly useful study material.


----------

